# Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?



## angler2221 (5. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich wollte einfach mal hören welchen Köder ihr am gernsten benutzt beim Angeln auf Hecht.


----------



## TimSchmidt (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Köderfisch. Rotauge oder mal Meeresfische (Makrelen oder Sardinen)


----------



## Jerkman69 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Salmo Slider floating 12cm#6,verführt regelmäßig die Esoxs zum Anbiss.


----------



## pike-81 (5. Februar 2014)

Moinsen!
Die größten Hechte kamen auf Castaic Swimbait Trout, allerdings an der Schlepprute. Der Köder setzt schon schweres Gerät voraus. 
Beim Werfen laufen Zalt, SV, 14cm und der 4Play Herring Lowrider, 19cm sehr gut. 
Spinner und Effzett sind immer einen Versuch wert. 
Meine Köderboxen quellen über. Wichtig ist es, den Kôder den Gegebenheiten, der Taktik und der Beute anzupassen. 
Er muß zum Tackle passen, und die Hechte auch erreichen. Von daher sind Wurfeigenschaften und Lauftiefe entscheidend. 
Bei trüber Brühe sollte der Köder ordentlich Druck machen, und eine Schockfarbe haben. Im klaren Wasser fangen unauffällige Köder mit natürlichen Dekoren besser. 
Petri


----------



## angler2221 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

OK werde ich mal ausprobieren,besitze auch ein Boot.Danke


----------



## Aalchris (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Hallo

Habe ab dem Frühjahr die besten Erfahrungen mit mittleren bis großen Spinnern gemacht vorallem bei trüben Wasser oder starken Wind.

Ab dem Spätherbst laufen bei mir große weiche Gummifische ab 20cm sehr langsam geführt mit leichten Bleikopf am besten.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Seit dem letzten Jahr kleinere Salmo Sliders. Popper und Frösche, jede menge Frösche. Doiyo, Spro (obwohl die ziemlich teuer sind, ich bestelle meine daher in den Staaten),Jackson. Und noch den klassischen Löffelblinker und Spinner. :m


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

wenn ich nur einen wählen könnte neunauge oder  aal.


----------



## acker (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Gute Frage,
Wenn es um die kapitalsten geht so steht bei mir ganz eindeutig der Köderfisch vorne, egal ob an der Pose, auf Grund oder geschleppt.

Wobei ich dennoch am liebsten mit dem Gummifisch angel oder dem Blinker. 
|wavey:


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

5er Mepps


----------



## Nevisthebrave (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

bei mir sehr verschieden… Savage Gear 4play, BellyDog, Spinner Bait, Rapala Husky Jerk, Grandma und natürlich alle Zalt 
ich bin leider auch hoffnungslos dem Künstköderwahn verfallen…
und ich hasse Gummi…wo und wann auch immer )


----------



## Maifliege (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Fliege


----------



## Jose (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Maifliege schrieb:


> Fliege



das find ich schon extrem, wohl aber nur mit "Maifliege" :m

kann ich mir aber als hohe kunst sehr gut vorstellen. mir reicht der mepps: hat auch seine finessen


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

streamer ok, aber fliege?


----------



## tiranius (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Nevisthebrave schrieb:


> ich bin leider auch hoffnungslos dem Künstköderwahn verfallen…
> und ich hasse Gummi…wo und wann auch immer )



Gummifisch nun schon Naturköder???

ILLEX freddy cat walk 125 - UND FÄNGT und fängt und fängt...


----------



## phirania (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Rotauge,auf Grund und Pose,im Winter MeeresFisch


----------



## Purist (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

-Rotaugen
-Dünne (leichte), breite Blinker
-Spinner der Größen 4-6 leichte bis mittlere Gewichtsklasse


----------



## TS33 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

16er Lunker Shaker Rainbow Trout + Mahi Mahi + Baby Blue


----------



## bobbykron (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

5" kopyto River motoroil Goldglitter
10cm xrap perch oder Black/Silver
Das sind meine Garanten

Gerne aber auch:
Pointer, slider, 4Play, shaker, hybrida, zalt und und und


----------



## Leo91 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

4-5er mepps agila orange oder kopito in naturlichen farben


----------



## Raufi56 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Frühjahr = großer Veltic-Spinner

Sommer = Wobbler in Naturfarben (mittelgroß)

Winter = großer abgenutzter/matter Effzett-Blinker mit rotem Platikplättchen dran
(Ja sowas gibt´s noch und fängt auch !!)#v


----------



## bazawe (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Beim werfen: Kneubühler-Löffel und Rapala Jointed 13 cm Barschdekor

 Beim schleppen: Castaic Real Bait 23 cm und Nils Master Invincible 18 cm


----------



## ODS-homer (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ...Frösche, jede menge Frösche. ...


hast du da mal nen produktnamen oder link?
so was fehlt noch in meinem spielzeugkasten|supergri


----------



## Tino34 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

6er Shaker (Baby Blue, Shore Minnow und Rainbow Trout)
 Zalt 14cm in der schwebenden Version
 3d Herring Shad
 LC Pointer
 Sea Shad (S&P, Rainbow Trout, Black Shad)


----------



## thanatos (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

eigendlich der lebende Köderfisch,aber da ichs nicht mehr darf fast alle Spinnköder außer Gummifische und besonders meine selbsgebastelten
 komischen Dinger


----------



## angler2221 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

tahatos haste mal n Foto von den Gebastelten ;D


----------



## thanatos (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



angler2221 schrieb:


> tahatos haste mal n Foto von den Gebastelten ;D


#c
Leider nein da ich nicht fotografiere,ist ne andere Sache.
sind meist Monster aus Wolle,Federn, Perlen ,Spinnerblättern und meist mehreren großen Haken.Sind keine hübschen Modell´s aber meist recht Fängig


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



> ...Frösche, jede menge Frösche. ...


Yeah, geil! 

Die von SPRO sind nicht schlecht - gibts quasi baugleich und deutlich günstiger von Doiyo, da allerdings leider nur in für mich zu hellen Farben (ein TW-Köder muss für mich aus Kontrastgründen so dunkel wie möglich und idealerweise schwarz oder dunkelbraun etc. sein).

Wenns "twistermäßiger" sein soll/darf: Die Sizmic Toad. Davon benutze ich bislang die in 4,25". 

Mit Betonung auf bislang: Für die neue Saison kommt definitiv noch die derbe Magnum Toad (8,5" bei ca. 90 g) her. Was für ein wüster Brecher, der wird auf jeden Fall getestet.

Ansonsten für Hecht sehr gerne:

- Rapala Clackin Rap 35 g
- Rapala Jointed Floating 13 cm
- Rapala DT Fat 01
- Balzer Monsterbarsch 60 g
- Savagear Soft4Play 19 cm
- DAM Giant Bubble Popper (50 und 75 g)
- LS Shaker 6"

--> ebenfalls noch "Herkommer" für die neue Saison: LS Shaker 8", Kalin's Octogambo Grub 8", Kalins Big'n'Grub 10"

Ich benutze auf Barsch/Zander liebend gerne den 6" Mogambo Grub.

Da reizt es mich extrem, mal dessen Monsterbrüder anzutesten.


----------



## Maifliege (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

@ José + Nordbeck

ne Froschfliege natürlich (schwimmt)... Froschstreamer kenn ich nicht.

TL
Matthias


----------



## scherthes (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Hallo,

ich schwöre im Winter auf Meeresfische und im Sommer auf die Rotaugen. Wenn es mal schnell nach der Arbeit ein paar Würfe sein sollen, schwöre ich auf den Kopyto Motoroil Glitte und den Magic swimmer soft von Sebile. Also der Sebile hat mir schon ein paar gute Fische gebracht wo nichts mehr ging. Manchmal ging schon was nach 10 Würfen.


----------



## Bobster (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX60m9CxIoo


----------



## RudivomSee (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Snaps und Spöket.... Was für die MeFo gut ist, reicht für den Hecht allemal


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

der indianerwobbler und krauttaugliche blinker!


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

@ Pirsch Hirsch. Die von Doiyo sind aber nicht so haltbar wie die von Spro. Die sind zwar fast baugleich, aber der Gummi muss noch ein anderer sein. Die von Doiyo zerreißen ziemlich schnell, während die von Spro bei mir schon zigmal von Hechten durchgekaut wurden und immer noch einsetzbar sind.


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Surfmaus im einsatz gesehen????
Die Technik habe ich mal von einem Russen gesehen. Ist aber hier in Dschland verboten.
Man nehme eine lebende Maus, etwas Sekundenkleber, einen großen Einzelhaken oder Drilling und ein Holzbrettchen.
Der Maus klebt mal den Haken mit dem Sekundenkleberauf den Rücken. Dann setzt man die Maus auf das Brettchen und lässt das ganzen mit offenen Rollenbügel an die hechtverdächtigen Stellen treiben. Keine Angst die Maus surft sozusagen den Fluß entlang. Wo man glaubt das ein Hecht stehen könnte, klappt man den Bügel um und zupft mal kurz die Maus ins Wasser. Und der rest ergibt sich von alleine. 
Ist hier verboten, genauso wie der lebende Köfi, aber funktioniert mit TÖTLICHER Präzision.


----------



## Esox--- (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Wie pervers ist das denn bitte???


----------



## Bobster (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Surfmaus im einsatz gesehen????
> Die Technik habe ich mal von einem Russen gesehen. Ist aber hier in Dschland verboten.
> Man nehme eine lebende Maus, etwas Sekundenkleber, einen großen Einzelhaken oder Drilling und ein Holzbrettchen.
> Der Maus klebt mal den Haken mit dem Sekundenkleberauf den Rücken. Dann setzt man die Maus auf das Brettchen und lässt das ganzen mit offenen Rollenbügel an die hechtverdächtigen Stellen treiben. Keine Angst die Maus surft sozusagen den Fluß entlang. Wo man glaubt das ein Hecht stehen könnte, klappt man den Bügel um und zupft mal kurz die Maus ins Wasser. Und der rest ergibt sich von alleine.
> Ist hier verboten, genauso wie der lebende Köfi, aber funktioniert mit TÖTLICHER Präzision.


 

 Klasse #6 aber keineswegs neu 

 Wenn ich daran denke, was mein Opa für Storys erzählte wie sie damals Hechte gefangen haben |bigeyes
 Ein Wissen, wie so vieles Heute, welches mit der Zeit verloren geht. Natürlich braucht so etwas Heute niemand...

 Aber Gut zu wissen.....:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch schon mal eine Surfmaus im einsatz gesehen????
> Die Technik habe ich mal von einem Russen gesehen. Ist aber hier in Dschland verboten.
> Man nehme eine lebende Maus, etwas Sekundenkleber, einen großen Einzelhaken oder Drilling und ein Holzbrettchen.
> Der Maus klebt mal den Haken mit dem Sekundenkleberauf den Rücken. Dann setzt man die Maus auf das Brettchen und lässt das ganzen mit offenen Rollenbügel an die hechtverdächtigen Stellen treiben. Keine Angst die Maus surft sozusagen den Fluß entlang. Wo man glaubt das ein Hecht stehen könnte, klappt man den Bügel um und zupft mal kurz die Maus ins Wasser. Und der rest ergibt sich von alleine.
> Ist hier verboten, genauso wie der lebende Köfi, aber funktioniert mit TÖTLICHER Präzision.




|muahah:

Großartig!!


----------



## catchandfun (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Der Blinker geht immer.


----------



## bobbykron (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Klasse #6 aber keineswegs neu
> 
> Wenn ich daran denke, was mein Opa für Storys erzählte wie sie damals Hechte gefangen haben |bigeyes
> Ein Wissen, wie so vieles Heute, welches mit der Zeit verloren geht. Natürlich braucht so etwas Heute niemand...
> ...



Das macht neugierig


----------



## andy84 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Lebende Rotaugen oder Brassen, selbst gebundene Streamer 23cm, Rotaugen am drachkovitch system


----------



## mephisto (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Fat Swing Impact 5.8 inch in  green pumkin chartreuse!
Hecht steht drauf,Zander und auch Barsch verirrt sich oft!


----------



## thanatos (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Großartig!!



:q Probier es doch mal aber so wie wir Opas das gemacht haben.Als vor einigen Jahren es einer erzählt hat wie´s ihm
 ergangen ist hab ich mich fast kaputt gelacht,weil es mir gut dreißig Jahre davor genauso ergangen ist.:q
 Die Kunst besteht nur darin die Maus lebendig ins Wasser zu bekommen.
 Theorie:Man Streife der Maus ein Geschirr aus Stahlgeflecht,
 welches mit mehren scharfen Hacken versehen ist über und 
 befestige es am Ende der Angelschnur.......:g
 Die Praxis :Man nimmt das Mäuschen vorsichtig aus der Schachtel-und sie beißt sich in der Fingerkuppe erst mal fest,:r
 wenn sie das überlebt pißt sie sich erst mal aus in deiner 
 Hand und das riecht so gut .Wenn du das geschafft hast
 senks du deine lange Rute so das die Maus genau dahin kommt wo du den Riesen rauben sehen hast mitten ins Astgewirr des umgekippten Baum´s.Er fast auch gleich zu
 -Anhieb und ein langer,käftiger Zug und das Monster fliegt durch die Luft und es fliegt weit denn statt der des erwarteten
 Meterhecht ist es nur ein vierzig Zentimeter Hechtlein.
 |gr: Die Entäuschung ist erst mal groß aber die Erinnerung bleibt für den Rest des Lebens.:q


----------



## olli81 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Kopyto Motoroil und grün glitter 10-15 cm.
Effzett Blinker silber und gold.
Mit den teilen bin ich noch nie ohne Attacke nach hause gefahren.

Neu in der Box ist ein Streamer 26cm ein Bugtail Spinner 20cm und bestellt sind noch zwei Topwater Artikel die nach der Schonzeit ihre Debüts feiern werden,von denen ich aber absolut überzeugt bin das sie fangen werden


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Die Maus - Hecht - Geschichte kenne ich als "Lebende Eidechse mit Einzelhaken versehen" (Haut oberhalb des Rückens anheben und durchstechen), dann auf der Meeresoberfläche einer flachen, geschützten Bucht vom Boot aussetzen...Schnur geben und langsam davonrudern...Opfer ist der Wolfsbarsch! So hat noch die Generation meiner Eltern diesen Predator in guten Größen gefangen (5-8 kg).
Für Tips auf Hecht hab ich noch zu wenig Erfahrung, als sich da ein "Trend" heraus lesen lässt^^


----------



## glavoc (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

na was soll ich sagen...kurz nach dem Krieg...der Thypus wütet..(meinem Vater sind zwei Geschwister gestorben).
@ M.A.D - wirst dich umsehen, wenn Leute mal Hunger haben^^
Und ich setze voraus, dass Menschen *eigenverantwortlich* handeln, dass muss nicht ich, für diese übernehmen!!!

PS. übrigens war der letzte auch keine 20 Jahre her...unterhalte dich mal mit Leuten, die z.B.  In Sarajevo gesteckt haben...


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



> Und ich setze voraus, dass Menschen *eigenverantwortlich* handeln, dass muss nicht ich, für diese übernehmen!!!


Eben. Die Entenküken-Nummer usw. ist ja nu wirklich ein buchstäblich ururalter Hut und quasi seit Hunderten von Jahren bekannt.

Da müsste man ja konsequenterweise auch alle historischen Angelbücher von 1800-ungrad usw. auf den Index setzen, in denen so etwas beschrieben wird.

Was ist schlimm daran, sich auch mal über sowas zu unterhalten? Einziger nachvollziehbarer Grund in diesem Fred: Weils vielleicht OT ist und daher im Forum eventuell woanders hingehört.

Solche Methoden sind nun mal ein Teil der Angel-Historie und damit Fakt. Einfach, weil es nunmal so war. Und weils definitiv funktioniert hat. Ob schön oder nicht - das ist nunmal ne Tatsache.

Was jedoch selbstverständlich keinerlei Aufruf zum Nachmachen bedeutet.

Irgendwelche Kleingeistigen wird man auch durch krampfhaftes Nichterwähnen-Wollen bzw. (Selbst-) Zensur nicht daran hindern können, irgendetwas Seltsames zu praktizieren. 

Denn die machen ohnehin stets, was sie wollen. Und kommen da auch so ganz von allein drauf. Das war schon immer so, seit es überhaupt Menschen gibt. Also IMO kein Grund, da ein Fass aufzumachen.

Die anglerische Freiheit stirbt IMO auch immer mehr, weil die Angler selbst massiv dazu beitragen.

Nicht, weil sie sich allesamt massenhaft unterirdisch benehmen - sondern weil sie inzwischen jeden Huster in puncto Außenwirkung auf die Goldwaage legen und einen peinlichen Politokorrekt-Fanatismus an den Tag legen, der dem der Gegenseite nicht unähnlich ist. 

Sieht man ganz klar an den "Besseranglern" und deren Äußerungen. Die dabei nicht raffen, dass sie mit ihren Forderungen der Gegenseite freiwillig in die Hände spielen - einfach, weil sie SELBST Stück für Stück zu ihrer eigenen Restriktion beitragen. Scheinen alles Masochisten zu sein, die auf Selbstqual nebst Ultra-Bewegungslos-Bondage stehen.

Für mich nur ne weitere Form von Schw***** einziehen und feige sein = vorauseilender Gehorsam. Und sich dabei auch noch in der elitären Besserangler-Sonne aalen. Pfui Teufel - stolz darauf sein, sich durch die Hintertür durch krampfhaftes Unterlassen-Wollen (schon allein im rein verbalen Sinne) selbst abzuschaffen.

Im Vergleich zu manchen Angelkollegen und deren Mentalität sind die Verbände und deren diesbezügliches Kriechertun bzw. -tum ja schon fast ein Witz. 

Da muss gar nicht noch mehr offiziell verboten werden, da sich die Leute offenbar sowieso selbst gern immer mehr verbieten. Und sich parallel quasi bei allem und jedem dafür entschuldigen, überhaupt (noch) zu angeln. WAS SOLL DAS???????

Quasi "Entschuldigung, ich bin Angler. Ich entschuldige mich hiermit, in der heutigen Zeit überhaupt noch Angler zu sein und dieser universumsschädigenden Passion in einem politisch korrekten, ethisch einwandfreien Universum zu frönen. Aber selbstverständlich nur unter Beachtung aller ökologischen und ethisch vertretbaren Gesichtspunkte. Sollte es dennoch nicht erwünscht sein, dass ich hier angele, werde ich aber gern freiwillig einpacken und intensiv anhand Ihrer Anregungen über meine persönlichen Defizite nachdenken. Natürlich diskutiere ich aber dennoch gerne mit Ihnen über meine ethischen Parameter, denn ich will mich ja in Weltenheiland-Hinsicht permanent verbessern".

Wer gibt sich son Blödsinn - vor allem, wenn er sehr wenig Zeit zum Angeln hat? In meiner ganz wenigen verfügbaren Freizeit will ich angeln und nicht mit beratungsresistenten Besserwissern quatschen. Die haben IMO keinerlei Recht, mir mit ihrem Quatsch meine schwer erkämpfte Angelzeit zu stehlen. Insofern sollen die schlichtweg bleiben, wo der Pfeffer wächst.

Genickeinziehen scheint ein Trend zu sein. Die heilige Außenwirkung. Anstatt persönlich zu einer Außenwirkung beizutragen, die vielmehr signalisiert "Angeln ist völlig legitim und sinnvoll. Von daher sind Angler kein Freiwild zweiter Klasse, an dem man seine selbst ausgestellte Lizenz zum unterdrückerischen Peseudoweltrettungs-Belehren austoben kann. Auch Angler haben ein ganz normales Existenzrecht und sind daher wie alle anderen Menschen auch vollumfänglich zu akzeptieren. Ist dies nicht der Fall, ist wie in allen anderen Lebensbereichen auch mit entsprechendem Gegenwind zu rechnen".

Insofern find ichs wichtig, mal endlich in die Offensive zu gehen und bei Bedarf ganz klar zu sagen bzw. deutlich klarzustellen "He, ich tue überhaupt nichts Verwerfliches, rein nur weil ich angele. Und weil ich nichts Verwerfliches tue, hat niemand das Recht, dieses dazu in Eigenregie zu erklären und mich damit zu belästigen." 

Damit beleidigt man niemand, sondern stellt nur nachdrücklich klar, was Sache ist. Das soll definitiv NICHT heißen, dass man sich in wüstesten Beschimpfungen ergeht. Allerdings unmissverständlich entsprechend formuliert klarmacht, dass nun eindeutig "Ende Gelände" ist.

Wer immer nur freiwillig (!!) kuscht und daran denkt, wer was über einen denken könnte, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er irgendwann abgeschafft wird bzw. sich damit selbst abschafft. Denn der ist komplett fremdgesteuert. Ich bin da weitaus mehr für "Agieren statt Reagieren". 

Und wenn da Belehrungswütige offenbar mal ne deutliche Ansage brauchen, brauchen die das eben. So what. Was nehmen die sich raus, sich als Moralinstanz etc. aufzuspielen und anderen Leuten deren dringend benötigte Freizeit zu versauen. 

Man geht ja auch nicht einfach mal auf wildfremde Leute zu und quatscht die voll, weil einem deren Gartenzaun oder Hundeleinenfarbe nicht gefällt. Und wundert sich dann, wenn es augenblicklich heißt "Hau ab, das geht Dich mal gar nix an". 

Überall ist Wehren und Gegenhalten ganz normal und nötig - nur der Angler solls offenbar nicht dürfen.

Und selbstbewusst hinstehen kann jeder bereits "unorganisiert" ganz für sich privat tun, indem er eben NICHT ständig die freiwillige Selbstgeißelung praktiziert, sondern das Angeln selbstbewusst nach außen hin vertritt. 

Und es auch privat gegen Gegengekasper verteidigt. Was selbstverständlich keine Forderung nach No-Limits-Freibriefen ist, das wäre dann das andere Extrem und genauso schädlich. Axt im Walde ohne jegliche Rücksicht auf Verluste ist im Gegenzug auch nicht sonderlich intelligent.

Aber: Wo sind da ansonsten ein gewisses gesundes Selbstbewusstsein und -vertrauen? 

Warum nicht aufrecht hinstehen und sagen: "Ja, ich bin Angler. Das ist kein Geheimnis, per se nichts Schlimmes oder Verbrecherisches, sondern ein seit Jahrtausenden gepflegtes Kulturgut. Also nimm Dir gefälligst nicht heraus, mir schon alleine das vorzuwerfen. Insofern stehle mir nicht meine Zeit, sei einfach still und verschwind".

Diskutieren mit beratungsresistenten, sich an Eigenfürzen berauschenden Gehirnvernagelten (Angler wie Nichtangler) halte ich für komplette Zeitverschwendung. Da hab ich deutlich Besseres zu tun und keinerlei Lust, mir sowas auch nur ansatzweise zu geben.

Wir sind doch nicht in ner "Über-alles-endlos-aber-vollkommen-sinnlos-reden"-Hippiekommune. Praktisch 50000000000 Weltfremde auf einem Haufen, die die Welt durch pseudoidealisierte Weltfremdheit retten wollen.

Bringt eh nix, produktive Ergebnisse kommen dabei von vorn herein nicht raus, das ist reines Labern um des Laberns willen - argumentativ diskutieren kann man eh nur mit Leuten, die auch Argumente anderer Leute überhaupt akzeptieren WOLLEN. 

Auf Leute, die eh nur ihre vorgefasste Meinung bestätigt haben wollen (und dementsprechend sowieso nicht davon abweichen), kann man daher komplett verzichten. Da ist jede "Diskussions"minute völlig nutzlos verschwendete Angel- und damit Lebens(qualitäts)zeit.

Wer nicht ersthaft und mit Nachdruck den Versuch macht, sich zu behaupten, wird sich nie behaupten KÖNNEN bzw. Stück für Stück untergehen. Kuscher muss man nicht gängeln - das erledigen die bereits ganz von selbst und freiwillig. Die signalisieren von vorn herein jedem, dass sie empfänglich fürs Vollbrett sind. 

Und das wird entsprechend gnadenlos ausgenutzt. Das ist im Geschäftsleben genauso wie im Anglerleben. Wer unübersehbar (auch verbal) zu erkennen gibt "Ich bin ein widerstandsunwilliges Opfer ohne Eier und erkläre aus Gründen der allgemeinen Sozialverträglichkeit auch noch gerne stets vollumfänglich diskussionsbereit-detailliert, warum das so ist", braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er fett aufn Helm kriegt und genau als ein solches endet. Wer es jedem recht machen will, bleibt selbst auf der Strecke. 

Wir haben uns eben nunmal nicht alle lieb. Wer das denkt, glaubt wohl auch noch an die stets positiv eingestellte, immer verständnisvolle und unbegrenzt tolerante rosarote Ponyprinzessin, die stets nur das Gute für alle anderen Mitmenschen will. 

Per se ja nicht unbedingt was Negatives, aber: So ist die Welt aber nunmal nicht strukturiert - die ist ein dekadenter, von sich selbst überzeugter und Schwächen augenblicklich ausnutzender Aasgeiersumpf. Mit Hippie-Sozialromantik kommt man da keine 10 cm weit - da muss man sich seine Position schon irgendwie erkämpfen und diese dann auch entsprechend behaupten (WOLLEN).

Von daher können die diskussionswütigen Selbstheiligen in der Anglerschaft das für sich gerne tun (= ihre diskussionswütige Selbstheiligkeit ausleben), sollen aber andere Leute mit ihrer feigen, untergangsprovozierenden Einstellung gefälligst in Ruhe lassen und denen das nicht auch noch missionarisch aufs Auge drücken.

Eigentlich sollte diese Art von selbstbewusster Selbstdarstellung in der Öffentlichkeit ja systematisch von den Verbänden kommen. Dass es damit nicht weit her ist, ist ja nu kein Geheimnis. 

Also warum zum Teufel dann schon "privat" und freiwillig anfangen, in genau dasselbe Feigheitshorn zu tuten? Und sich z. B. nicht über historische Angelmethoden in einem ANGELforum unterhalten?

Wenn man sich nicht mal mehr über historische Angelmethoden unterhalten kann, ist es echt weit gekommen. Aber auch das wundert mich nicht --> s. Klamottenfred. 

Traurige Zeiten.


----------



## Anfralaa (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Wichtig ist doch nicht, was mir gefällt, sondern was den Hechten gefällt. So wie das hier






unterwegs mit tapatalk


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Ach ja, in puncto Köder ganz vergessen: Tote Weißfische und Barsche ab 20 cm +.

Mit Meeresfischen wird dann bei Gelegenheit zukünftig auch mal testweise angegriffen.


----------



## nobbi1962 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Moin moin|wavey:
Handgroße Karauschen für die ganz großen!

Goldfische gehen sehr gut#6


----------



## Säp (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

30er Real Bait und 25er Boot Tail in Mad Shad, ob geschleppt oder geworfen, mehr brauch ich nicht, seit vielen Jahren bei unseren klaren Seen mit Abstand die besten Köder...


----------



## Bait-Jerker (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Anfralaa schrieb:


> Wichtig ist doch nicht, was mir gefällt, sondern was den Hechten gefällt. So wie das hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Anfralaa
Toppie, Topper Jr. oder Topper? Mit etwas Glück (kein Abriss etc.) hast Du mit dem noch viel Spaß. Das verwendete Holz zieht trotz fehlendem Lack sehr wenige Wasser und das Dekor ist bei den Ködern eh zweitrangig. Die sehen irgendwann alle so aus wie Deiner und fangen, fangen und... :m


----------



## inselkandidat (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

5er blue fox kupfer, kopyto 16er reinweiß, hansen namsos....
und wenn ich Bock drauf hab, den ganzen neumodischen Kram, ganz vorn dabei: Illex Magsquad 128, Hybrida W1, Piketime Buffalo..Wenn ich nur einen Köder mitnehmen dürfte:
ganz klar Blue fox gr5 in Kupfer


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

grosse lebendige Koederfische , am liebsten Giebel oder Goldfische aus dem Nachbarsteich:q lebendige Koederfische sind erlaubt in England:vik:

Zur Not Heringe oder auch Aale aus dem Gefrierschrank


----------



## Anfralaa (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Bait-Jerker schrieb:


> @Anfralaa
> Toppie, Topper Jr. oder Topper? Mit etwas Glück (kein Abriss etc.) hast Du mit dem noch viel Spaß. Das verwendete Holz zieht trotz fehlendem Lack sehr wenige Wasser und das Dekor ist bei den Ködern eh zweitrangig. Die sehen irgendwann alle so aus wie Deiner und fangen, fangen und... :m



Topper Jr. !!! Der best Jerkbait den ich kenne.

unterwegs mit tapatalk


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Große Gummifische, d.h. 23 er Koptyos, Renoskies, Wob Shads und auch die Fox Rage Classics (leider etwas teuer).


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

@ PirschHirsch

...............dein Beitrag Nr. 48 spricht mir aus der Seele , ....sollte sich JEDER Angler hinter die Ohren schreiben #6!


@ all

Zurück zum Thema :

Ich habe keinen spezifischen Lieblingsköder für Hecht , ...wohl aber einige , in die ich in verschiedenen Gewässer,-und Wetter-Situationen mehr Vertrauen setze als in andere , außerdem sind ja auch nicht alle Ködertypen und Modelle überall gleichermaßen einsetzbar(z. B. was soll ich mit einem "Mann's 25+" in einem flachen Moorteich oder mit einem "Heddon's Zara Spook"? in einer 20 Meter tiefen Kieskuhle Mitte November ?) .

Aber ich muß schon sagen , das der von mir eigentlich am meisten verwendete Hechtköder der gute , alte Blinker ist , .....aber auch hier in verschiedenen Modellen , Größen und Gewichten , ....ich schätze , das ich über's Jahr so 60% bis 70% aller Würfe mit dem glänzenden Blech tätige , ...als Ködertyp insgesamt gesehen , sind die verschiedensten Eisen einfach ungemein vielseitig einsetzbar , besonders für Uferangler .


Habe ich auf einen bestimmten Köder gefangen , kommt der natürlich öfter 'mal an's Band(passende Gewässersituation vorausgesetzt) , zumindest bis zur nächsten Beißflaute , ......und irgendwann wird dann nach dem nächste Fang eventuell wieder ein neuer Favorit gekürt|supergri.

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Showa 1 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Beim Schleppen alle Castaic Real Bait und der Megalodon.

Zum Werfen die achtteiligen Jenzi-Wobbler meist im Salmoniden-Deko sowie die Kopyto´s 6"


----------



## Riesenangler (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

@ MAD. Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben das man das Nachmachen soll. Ich habe nur geschrieben was ich mal gesehen habe. Motzt du auch alle so hier im AB an die zugeben das sie mal einen lebenden Köfi verwenden??? Ist auch verboten und trotzdem wird es gemacht. Wenn nicht hier Deutschland, dann doch aber in unseren Nachbarländern. Wenn du die Grenze nach Frankreich zum Beispiel überschreitest, dann bis du schon in einem Land wo das erlaubt ist. Ich selber habe eine LehrDVD wo über da Welsangeln berichtet wird. Die wurd an einem Gernzfluß zwischen uns und den Franzosen aufgenommen. Es wurde ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen das man das in Frankreich gedreht hat auf der Franzmann seiner Seite des Flusses. Die andere Uferseite war schon Dschland. Und da hat sich auch keiner Aufgeregt.
Ach und noch was, Wenn du den Trööt aufmerksam durchgelesen hättest und nicht nur die letzten Seiten, dann hättest du gesehen, das ich meine Lieblingköder schon ettliche Beiträge vorher genannt habe.


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Pirsch-Hirsch#6

Den Klägern wird echt zu sehr in die Hände gespielt.
Manche Sachen sind nicht schön, gegen Moral und/oder Recht, aber wenns anfängt wie ein Angler am Wasser aufzutreten hat, hörts echt auf.
Wenn ich will spiel ich am Angelplatz mit 2 Bordsteinschwalben Twister, in Bundeswehrunterhose.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Kann doch jeder einen lebenden Köfi verwenden, der das will und WO das erlaubt ist.
Bei uns braucht man nur auf die andere Seite des Rheins nach Frankreich, da darf man.

Davon ab, steht im Fischereigesetz von Baden-Württemberg sogar, dass der lebende Köfi unter Beachtung der Regeln des TSG verwendet kann - und es wird auch im Gesetz dargestellt, wie er anzuködern wäre. Sicher, mit Lippen- oder Rückenköderung....

Bevor hier wieder Gutmenschen Schnappatmung kriegen, nur mal so zur Klarstellung, dass es (Gott sei Dank) auch Heche und Angeln darauf ausserhalb Deutschlands gibt.............


----------



## BronkoderBär (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Herrlich dieses Wort "Gutmensch".
Ziemlich reaktionär und herablassend allgemeines Gebrabbel.
Sagt was euch stinkt.
Und die Moral und Empathie zu vergessen, wenn es das Gesetz erlaubt find ich auch supi!


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



> Aber ich muß schon sagen , das der von mir eigentlich am meisten verwendete Hechtköder der gute , alte Blinker ist ,


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhh, den hab ich vor lauter Hart- und Weichplastik selbstverständlich vergessen, wie konnte ich nur #q

Effzettis in größeren Dimensionen (am allerliebsten der "Effzett Natural") sind natürlich auch ein echter Hit auf Hecht! 

Genauso wie mit fetten Twistern frisierte 5er-Meppse etc. 

Blech kostet nicht allzu viel - und rockt nach wie vor!

Schade nur, dass die "Effzett Naturals" in 60 und 45 g teilweise bzw. in bestimmten Farben auch bereits auszulaufen scheinen.

Die Dinger find ich echt super, das Dekor ist IMO prima realistisch gemacht - und wenn das Auge mal abfällt, beppt man eben kurzerhand ein neues an.

Hab zum Glück kürzlich noch nen großen in "ReFo" für den dann hoffentlich erfolgreichen Nachhall der nächsten "Verklappungsaktion" erbeuten können.

Den Kopfdrilling der größten Größen entferne ich allerdings immer.


----------



## steffen287 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Meine lieblinge :Rapala Skitter Pop 9&12 cm , Doiyo Supido 100 &Kaeru 55 

Savagegear 4 Play


----------



## Travis_Outlaw (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Zufällig drüber gestoßen...
Wenn ich hier lesen muss, wie einige tatsächlich über Dinge wie lebende Köderfische sprechen werd ich echt wütend.


Nur weil es irgendwo erlaubt ist lebende Köderfische zu benutzen, heißt es nicht, dass es in ordnung ist. Und hier von Eidechsen und Mäusen zu lesen, immer mit einem gewissen Unterton, ist vielleicht nicht neu oder überraschend, offenbart aber zumindest was für kranke Fantasien einige Angler doch haben. 

Solange sich Tierquäler Angler nennen, darf man sich doch nicht wundern wenn die außenwirkung schlecht ist. Leider muss man in keinem Forum lange suchen um solche (meistens unkommentierten) Äußerungen zu finden. 

Das ist ******** und traurig.

Zu Guter letzt: Das alles hier ist Off Topic. Eigentlich wollte ich Köder Geheimtipps kriegen...

EDIT: Huch? Ich darf ******** nicht schreiben, aber andere können hier frei schreiben dass sie am liebsten mit lebenden Köderfischen angeln...? Geht es dabei um Jugendschutz?


----------



## Bobster (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

@Travis_Outlaw
...nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen am frühen morgen......

Meine Erfahrung in den von mir beangelten Gewässern:
Wenn der Hecht bei uns in NRW zum 1. Mai wieder auf ist,
steht er meist noch in "Wurfweite" und mit haben "große" Köder, meist Wobbler, die besten Erfolge gebracht.
Das zieht sich so bis zu den " Sommerferien" :q hin,
danach ist die Brut einigermaßen abgewachsen und mit "Größe" läuft nix mehr.
Kleine Köder sind bei uns dann gefragt und z.B. 5cm Kopytos oder 2g Illex Tiny Fry brachten des öfteren den Meter.
Geht es ab Ende August in den Herbst, wächst die Ködergröße wieder .

Interessanterweise hat sich herausgestellt, das unsere Gewässer erfolgreicher mit Wobbler als mit Gufis auf Hecht von mir beangelt werden können. #c

Zum schleppen allerdings geht es eigentlich nicht groß genug !


----------



## ulfisch (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Kann ich ähnlich bestätigen,
den Hecht habe ich oft als Beifang auf meine Forellen und Barschwobbler zum Teil auf 4-5cm Dinger oder auch mit einem sehr kleinen Blinker.
Waren Hechte bis 80cm dabei.


----------



## diemai (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Travis_Outlaw schrieb:


> Zufällig drüber gestoßen...
> Wenn ich hier lesen muss, wie einige tatsächlich über Dinge wie lebende Köderfische sprechen schäme ich mich Mensch zu sein.
> 
> Ich gehe Angeln weil ich die Natur und die Fische liebe. Größtmöglicher Respekt vor jedem Lebewesen ist die einzig angemessene Portion an Respekt.
> ...



.................du brauchst keine Köder-Geheimtipps(vielleicht außer , das du von deinen Ködern vor'm Einsatz die Haken entfernst , die sind dann fischschonender) , .......gib' lieber das Angeln auf und gehe in ein buddistisches Kloster !

Und das mit deinem angeblichen größtmöglichen Respekt vor anderen Lebewesen ist ja wohl auch glatt gelogen , .....jedenfalls , was den Respekt vor anderen angelrutenschwingenden Mitmenschen betrifft(allerdings habe ich das schon oft bei Menschen offensichtlich ähnlicher Geisteshaltung beobachtet , das sie ihre Mitmenschen als nicht respektwürdig erachten , wahrscheinlich weil diese keine vier Beine haben|kopfkrat)

Leute mit solchen Ansichten wie du sie hier breitmachst , sind genau das Allerletzte , was das Angeln in seiner Gesamtheit hier in Deutschland noch gebrauchen kann , ...unsere Gegner reiben sich schon die Hände , wenn sie bei solchen Schwachstellen wie du eine bist , den Keil ansetzen können um uns endgültig zu zerschlagen !

Verstehe mich nicht falsch , ich will hier keine Lanze für Leute brechen , die eventuell Eidechsen oder Mäuse an den Haken hängen würden , .......aber überlege 'mal , was passiert , wenn Angler so wie du ständig auf andere Angler öffentlich mit den Fingern zeigen , ........richtig , ...es hat sich dann über kurz oder lang ausgeangelt in Deutschland , ...und zwar für ALLE , .....C&R-Fetischisten und Kochtopfangler , Stipper und Carpjunkies , Fliegenfischer und Spinnangler , ....und auch für dich , .......einfach für ALLE !

Schön'n Tach noch , ....diemai

PS : Auch sorry für |offtopic, aber ich konnte nicht anders .


----------



## SnakeEater (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

|peinlich|sagnix|abgelehn


----------



## Leine-Leroy (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Nichts geht über den Pikeflash


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Nichts geht über den Pikeflash  

Die dinger kenn ich aus Cocktailgläsern..... 
Und im dezember dann am weihnachtsbaum


----------



## Fessje (21. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Ich habe keinen Lieblingsköder  wenn ich auf Hecht gehe, probiere aus was geht, lege einen Angel mit Rotauge aus ( das ich am Vortag aus der Gefriertruhe geholt hab) mit der anderen zuerst mit wobbler, wenn nix geht mit Blinker.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (22. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Relax Kopyto 11cm...unschlagbarer Köder an meinen Gewässern


----------



## ronram (22. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Ich fische gerne mit den Illex Wobblern. Sind zwar nicht sonderlich günstig,  aber laufen einfach super im Wasser.


----------



## sfera-haiza (22. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Ich kann mich aber die Meinung nur teilen von Travis. Sehe ich soeinen bekommt er meine Meinung zu hören und geht unfreiwillig baden. Ob mit oder ohne blauen Blinker würde ich der Situation überlassen.

Und ich finde für jeden der anständig sich an Gesetz und Gewissen hält sollte es auch nicht zu tolerieren sein wenn man soetwas sieht. Jäger binden ja auch keine lebenden Ködertiere an den Baum und warten bis was entsprechendes kommt und den vewundeten Hasen sich näher ansehen will.

Soetwas ist einfach nur abartig. Wir angeln ja nicht weil wir ansonsten verhungern würden und wo jedes Mittel recht sein könnte sondern eben auch aus anderen  besagten Gründen und da muss ich Tiere nicht unnötig quälen. Wer am Haken hängt und maßig ist bekommt einen verpult und geht in die Kühlbox was zu klein ist wird mit nassen Händen und ganz vorsichtig vom Haken gelöst und geht zurück.




Zum Thema:

Ich möchte mal dieses Jahr Dropshot nutzen auf Hecht sowie einfach mal wieder Effzett Blinker baden.
Denn Blinkern ist wenn man es so ließt echt aus der Mode gekommen und die Chance einen totgeblinkerten See ist daher denke ich sehr gering.


----------



## Purist (22. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



sfera-haiza schrieb:


> Soetwas ist einfach nur abartig. Wir angeln ja nicht weil wir ansonsten verhungern würden und wo jedes Mittel recht sein könnte sondern eben auch aus anderen  besagten Gründen und da muss ich Tiere nicht unnötig quälen. Wer am Haken hängt und maßig ist bekommt einen verpult und geht in die Kühlbox was zu klein ist wird mit nassen Händen und ganz vorsichtig vom Haken gelöst und geht zurück.



Genau das hat Diemai doch, mehr oder weniger, kritisiert. Travis schrieb davon, dass er Fische liebt, jedem Tier größtmöglichen Respekt zollt, dass er davor zurückschreckt, sich Angler zu nennen, weil das auch "Tierquäler" (die mit lebendem Köderfisch..) tun..

Mit der Einstellung braucht man sich wirklich nicht als Angler zu bezeichnen, sondern sollte dieses Hobby lieber gleich sein lassen. 

Unnötige Qualen, die du ansprichst, kann man Fischen so weit wie möglich, ersparen. Wenn man ihnen jedoch nicht Schaden und auch keine Qualen zufügen will, braucht man nicht mit Haken loszuziehen.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. März 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Und ich habe niemals behauptet das ich so was Tolerieren würde oder so was mache. Ich habe nur geschrieben was ich einmal beobachtet hatte. Zu dem Zeitpunkt damals war ich noch ein Kind, relativ schmächtig und einer Auseinandersetzung mit einen Erwachsenen in keinster Form gewachsen. Heute sieht die Sache anders aus. Die meisten die mich sehen haben ganz spontan einfach keine Lust mehr sich mit mir anzulegen.
 Her Gott. muss man sich denn für alles und jedes hier verteidigen, was man schreibt. Manche legen aber auch alles auf die Goldwaage und machen es schlecht was andere Schreiben , nur weil es nicht in ihre Vorstellungswelt passt.
 Zumal wir hierbei vom eigentlichen Thema abkommen.


----------



## Travis_Outlaw (12. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

gestattet mir noch einen Off-Topic Beitrag...

Vielleicht klang ich etwas zu polemisch oder unfreundlich, wie das nachts um 4 uhr so ist.

Aber wer wundert sich denn ernsthaft dass die Außenwirkung von Anglern schlecht ist? Solange viele viele Angler mit den Fischen umgehen als wären das keine Lebewesen ist das doch klar. 
Und das "hör lieber auf zu angeln" hör ich oft, ist es so ungewöhnlich, dass sich jemand Gedanken macht über sein Hobby?
Ich versuche das Leid und den Stress den ich den Fischen zumute so weit es geht zu reduzieren. Wenn ich den Fisch zurücksetze tue ich das so schnell wie möglich (geht ohne Widerhaken oder mit Einzelhaken recht fix) und wenn ich einen mitnehme dann versorge ich ihn schnell und gründlich.

Das erwarte ich eigentlich von jedem und das hat nichts mit Meinung aufzwingen zu tun, es geht dabei einfach um Lebewesen. punkt aus. 

Sorry für Off Topic


----------



## Travis_Outlaw (12. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Und um konstruktiv zum Topic beizutragen:

Meine Lieblingsköder momentan bzw im letzten Urlaub waren der Real Eel von Savage Gear in 20cm, die Power Catcher Reihe von Spro und Dauerbrenner beim Schleppen und auch manchmal beim werfen: Halco Sorcerer!!


----------



## fordfan1 (12. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

KöFi unter einer Segelpose,ich nenne es auch gerne "Fire and Forget" Geschoss


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Cormoran belly dog


----------



## Tino34 (13. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

ich hab noch nen neuen Lieblingsköder am Ende der vergangenen Saison entdeckt:

 Mc Rubber und Big Mc Rubber vom Svartzonker!


----------



## ulfisch (13. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich fische gerne mit den Illex Wobblern. Sind zwar nicht sonderlich günstig,  aber laufen einfach super im Wasser.


Ich habe auch schon ganz zerbissene Squirrels
allerdings auch schon ganz verbogene Haken unbedingt tauschen bei Hechtgefahr bzw. eigentlich sofort, ist ne Frechheit was da für ein Schrott dran ist.


----------



## pike-81 (13. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Den Zalt als stabil zu bezeichnen, halte ich mal für...gewagt.
Weiche Haken können einen teuren Wobbler im Hängerfall retten. Einer Mutti sollten sie aber schon stand halten. 
Petri


----------



## Purist (13. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Weiche Haken können einen teuren Wobbler im Hängerfall retten. Einer Mutti sollten sie aber schon stand halten.
> Petri



Kommt drauf an wie man drillt, vor allem in den ersten 1-2 Minuten.. 
Wobei sich die Mutti dann auch fragen müsste, was ihr lieber wäre. Die Chance per Hakenverbiegen auszusteigen, oder bei einem Abriss Gefahr zu laufen, das Maul mit nicht rostenden Dickdraht-Drillingen versperrt zu bekommen.


----------



## pike-81 (13. April 2014)

Naja, ist auf jeden Fall einer meiner Lieblingsköder, aber die SV werden schon beim Anschauen undicht, und bei einem Wurf gegen einen Pfeiler oder so, zerspringt er in tausend Teile. Durchgehende Achse Fehlanzeige. 
Aber ein Topköder ist er devinitiv.


----------



## DJ-Sancho (13. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Meine top3 von 2013 (und wahrscheinlich auch 2014 ^^):
1. Savage Gear 4play Soft
2. Jackson The Shad
3. Zalt

Sancho

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9295 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blechinfettseb (13. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Bei mir defintiv Bass Assasin Sea Shad 6" im Jahr 2013 :vik:


----------



## 42er barsch (13. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

hi.

ich habe mich auf die alten modelle der DAM EFFZETT NATURE WOBBLER eingeschossen.

barsch und weißfischdekor, alle in der floating version.

beim barsch bevorzugt die bauchige version und 9cm länge, beim weißfisch eher die schlanken modelle ab 11 cm.

haben mir bisher jedes jahr zuverlässig hechte ans band gelockt.

werden leider nicht mehr produziert, in der bucht sind aber in abständen noch welche zu bekommen und das  (manchmal) zu geilen preisen.


----------



## Spinner (14. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Hallo 

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich immer mit shockfarbenen kunstködern gemacht egal ob das Wasser klar oder trüb war. Eine farbe die bei mir im Urlaub in Skandinavien einen extremen unterschied machte war pink. Anfangs ging gar nichts, dann versuchte ich einen pinken mepps spinner und ich hatte einen biss nach dem anderen. Nichts sonst ging. Kein rot, kein orange. Nur pink!

Also falls jemand von euch mal ne völlige Flaute hat probiert es vielleicht mal aus 

Gesendet von meinem C6903 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MilkaHechtHunter (14. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

GUFI u Köfi


----------



## Sea-Trout (14. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Mepps Aglia größe 4-5
Mepps Aglia Long größe 3-4
Effzettblinker
Rapala Shallow Shad Rap 9cm
Savage Gear 4Play Herring Liplure 13cm


----------



## imma-fishing (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

1. Zalt 14 cm, Farbe Hechtdekor
2. Abu Hi-Lo 15 cm, Farbe BGL
3. Rapala Husky Jerk 14 cm, Farbe CLN

Der Abu dreht sich wie eine Windmühle in der Luft - das wird durch eine Spinnstange vermieden.


----------



## SchleppLugi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Mal ne Frage an alle die so 8-15 cm Köder fischen. Fangt ihr darauf auch mal was schönes, ich meine 110cm+ oder eher nicht. Fische jetzt auch schon 20 Jahre mit Kukös auf Hecht aber wenn ich so kleine Köder verwende fange ich zwar 150 Hechte im Jahr aber fast nie was schönes.

Würde mich interessieren ob das in anderen Gewässern anders ist.

LG Christian


----------



## Tino34 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



SchleppLugi schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an alle die so 8-15 cm Köder fischen. Fangt ihr darauf auch mal was schönes, ich meine 110cm+ oder eher nicht.
> LG Christian



offtopic:

 Moin Christian,

meine größten Hechte kamen bis jetzt ausschließlich auf 14 oder 15cm GuFi von 100 - 107cm! 

Ich habe diesen "Winter" bewusst nur größere 23+cm Köder geworfen, aber kein Hecht über 95cm wollte da ran.
Ich bin nun kein Maßstab, aber wie ich es einschätze angeln die meisten nur mit den Köder bis 15cm Länge zu 90% der Zeit auf dem Wasser! 
Ein Freund von mir fischt von September bis Februar nur 23cm + + Köder und fängt damit natürlich im Schnitt weniger aber auch im Durchschnitt die Größeren Fische!


----------



## vermesser (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Man fängt meines Erachtens mit übergroßen Ködern nicht einen großen Fisch mehr, aber halt eher "nur" noch große! Will heißen, ich fische durchgehend nur Ü20er Köder und fang dementsprechend beispielsweise nur 3 Fische 80+ und habe aber auch Tage ohne Biss und Fisch. 

Andersrum fängt jemand mit den Standardködern von 8-15cm auch nur drei große, hat aber fast immer Bisse und Fische, halt kleinere mit dabei.

Außer in Sonderfällen dürften normalgroße Köder fast immer stückzahlmäßig vorn liegen und größenmäßig mithalten können.


----------



## Riesenangler (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Derzeit; Sebile Flatt Shad und Sebile Stick Shad.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Goldfisch aus Nachbarsteich ( 15cm und grosser) oder oeffentliche Parkanlage


----------



## SchleppLugi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Naja die Frage ist ja wo Übergröße anfängt, für mich sind das Köder von 30 cm und mehr. Einen 23er Gufi würde ich als standard Hechtködergröße bezeichnen vor allem da in meinen Gewässern große Renken, Rotaugen, Brassen, Barsche vorkommen die im Durchschnitt wahrscheinlich auch diese Größe haben.

Hier schreiben aber einige Leute von Gufis von 10cm oder Wobbler mit 9 cm, für mich sind das Barschköder.

Habe letztes Jahr mal einen 10 cm Salmo Skinner ein bisschen intensiver gefischt und konnte Hechte von 30 bis 50 cm fangen, aber nie was größeres. 

LG Christian


----------



## Purist (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Andersrum fängt jemand mit den Standardködern von 8-15cm auch nur drei große, hat aber fast immer Bisse und Fische, halt kleinere mit dabei.
> 
> Außer in Sonderfällen dürften normalgroße Köder fast immer stückzahlmäßig vorn liegen und größenmäßig mithalten können.



Du hast die Vielfalt weggelassen, mit den Standardködern gibt's ordentlich Barsch und ab und zu mal einen Zander, auch deren größere Kaliber, wenn am Platz vorhanden, als Beifang. Ich glaube nicht, dass die bei 20+ Ködern noch so häufig sind. 
Für das gezielte beangeln großer Hechte, sind große Köder gewiss nicht verkehrt. Gehe ich aber Spinnfischen um nur etwas (egal was) zu fangen, sind die dermaßen im Nachteil, dass ich lieber zu Ködern unter 10cm greife, damit meine ich Blinker, Spinner, aber auch kleinere Wobbler. 

Die 80+ler hält das, wie du richtig schreibst, aber auch keineswegs ab. Die gehen auch gerne im Sommer und Herbst auf 4er Spinner (ca 6cm Länge), 7cm (16 bzw. 8g) Effzetts. Das mag immer auch an vorhandenen Jungfischgrößen liegen...


----------



## imma-fishing (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Ich habe meinen größten Hecht auf einen 14 cm Wobbler gefangen. Wahrscheinlich haben die (noch) größeren Hechte auf 23 cm Gummifische gebissen, aber der Anhieb kam nie richtig durch, weil der Köder wie in einem Schraubstock fixiert wurde. Falls der Anhieb doch gut durchkam, haben sich die Fische dank der Masse des Köders immer selber ausgehebelt. Aus diesem Grund fische ich lieber "kleinere" Köder. Außerdem habe ich keinen Spaß daran, über mehrere Tage solche Klopper zu fischen, einen Biss zu bekommen und dann verabschiedet sich der Fisch wieder. Versuche es aber trotzdem immer wieder...
Das ganze ist doch auch ne Frage der Jahreszeit. Meine Köder wachsen bis in den Winter hinein. Ausnahmen bestätigen natürlich die Regel.


----------



## imma-fishing (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Es gab da doch mal diese Studie von Dr. Robert Arlinhaus vom IGB in Berlin.
Da wurden die Hechtgrößen den Ködergrößen gegenübergestellt.


----------



## pike-81 (15. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Hab dazu mal'ne Umfrage im AB gestartet. 
Ködergröße Hecht
Persönlich muß ich sagen, daß mit der Ködergrôße auch die Hechtgröße steigt, aber die Bißfrequenz sinkt. 
Unabhängig von Jahreszeit und Gewässer. 
Allerdings sollte das Revier schon Potenzial haben, und man sollte den Fokus auf das Freiwasser legen. 
Petri


----------



## Purist (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Allerdings sollte das Revier schon Potenzial haben, und man sollte den Fokus auf das Freiwasser legen.
> Petri



Im Freiwasser oder beim Schleppangeln würde ich auch größere Köder bevorzugen (!) Im flachen Uferbereich (<1,5m) macht's wenig Sinn, außer vielleicht bei Oberflächenködern.


----------



## SchleppLugi (15. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



> Ich habe meinen größten Hecht auf einen 14 cm Wobbler gefangen. Wahrscheinlich haben die (noch) größeren Hechte auf 23 cm Gummifische gebissen, aber der Anhieb kam nie richtig durch, weil der Köder wie in einem Schraubstock fixiert wurde. Falls der Anhieb doch gut durchkam, haben sich die Fische dank der Masse des Köders immer selber ausgehebelt. Aus diesem Grund fische ich lieber "kleinere" Köder. Außerdem habe ich keinen Spaß daran, über mehrere Tage solche Klopper zu fischen, einen Biss zu bekommen und dann verabschiedet sich der Fisch wieder. Versuche es aber trotzdem immer wieder...



Also dann stimmt was mit der Montage oder Gerät nicht, für große Köder muss natürlich auch eine entsprechende Rute her und du musst im Drill richtig Druck geben, schau dir mal an wie das die Musky Spezialisten machen:

zb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aa30mDwayVg

Ich selbst fische ja auch oft mit Ködern so um die 15 cm zb Super Shad Rap oder 16 cm Kopyto River, aber Köder so um die 10 cm finde ich einfach zu klein fürs gezielt Hechtfischen.

LG Christian


----------



## imma-fishing (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

An der Rute liegt es sicher nicht. Der Fehler lag wahrscheinlich an zu kleinen Drillingen. Habe dort auch nachgebessert. Wenn der Hecht den Köder aber richtig packt - und bei einem 23 cm Gummi hat er genug Fläche, dann kann der Anhieb so stark ausfallen wie irgendmöglich. Man würde eher den gesamten Fisch im Wasser bewegen, als den Köder bzw. die Drillinge im Hechtmaul. 10 cm Köder wären mir für das gezielte Hechtangeln auch zu klein, da stimme ich 100 % zu.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Pikefin schrieb:


> An der Rute liegt es sicher nicht. Der Fehler lag wahrscheinlich an zu kleinen Drillingen. Habe dort auch nachgebessert.



Allerwahrscheinlichst, welche Größe verwendest du denn?


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Ein hecht ist doch keine bulldogge. Dolle zubeißen können sie nicht. Daher hat der hecht auch so viele zähne die auch nach hinten gestellt sind, um so ihre beute festzuhalten. Ein gummifisch ist, wär hätte es gedacht, aus weichem, elsatischem "gummi", dass der hecht garnicht "festhalten" kann wie du meinst. Eher schlitzt es auf und die haken bleiben hängen. Ein wobbler hat so eine glatte oberfläche, dass die Zähne da  keinen halt finden.  Und falls kollege esox den köder mal komplett inhaliert, dann beißt er aufs stahlvorfach, welches zwischen den zahnlücken genug spiel hat, um den anschlag zu setzen. 
Deine theorie solltest du also nochmal überdenken, und evtl. Den fehler doch bei dir und deinem gerät suchen

Zum andere, dreht der hecht nach der attacke meistens sofort wieder ab, und setzt sich den haken von selber.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



neukieler schrieb:


> Ein hecht ist doch keine bulldogge. Dolle zubeißen können sie nicht. Daher hat der hecht auch so viele zähne die auch nach hinten gestellt sind, um so ihre beute festzuhalten. Ein gummifisch ist, wär hätte es gedacht, aus weichem, elsatischem "gummi", dass der hecht garnicht "festhalten" kann wie du meinst. Eher schlitzt es auf und die haken bleiben hängen. Ein wobbler hat so eine glatte oberfläche, dass die Zähne da  keinen halt finden.  Und falls kollege esox den köder mal komplett inhaliert, dann beißt er aufs stahlvorfach, welches zwischen den zahnlücken genug spiel hat, um den anschlag zu setzen.
> Deine theorie solltest du also nochmal überdenken, und evtl. Den fehler doch bei dir und deinem gerät suchen
> 
> Zum andere, dreht der hecht nach der attacke meistens sofort wieder ab, und setzt sich den haken von selber.



Du hattest noch nie 'nen kapitalen Hecht am Haken der 'nen Köder einfach nur quer genommen hat und auf der Stelle stehen bleibt bzw. stumpf weiter zieht, stimmts?

Der Hecht faltet sich 'nen 23er Gummi einfach rein und wenn dann die Drillinge zu klein sind, drückt es die Teile wirkungslos in's Gummi, von daher bei großen Gummis große Stinger, bei 23cm fische ich min Kopf/Schwanzstinger in Größe 1-1/0, und dann natürlich ein entsprechendes Brett von Rute und gib ihm zwei-drei!


----------



## pike-81 (16. April 2014)

Auf 23er Shads hatte ich in der letzten Saison sehr viele Fehlbisse. 
Und das waren laut Bißspuren nicht die Kleinsten. 
Inzwischen mache ich das Hakensystem verantwortlich, und werde 2014 mal mit Systemen mit freien Haken experimentieren.
@Purist:
Am Rand findet man selten und nur zu bestimmten Zeiten 80+ Fische.
Nach der Laichzeit. Interessante Strukturen, etwa Landzungen, werden von Kapitalen aber auch gezielt angesteuert, um Beute zu machen. Da muß man den richtigen Moment abpassen, stehen tun sie da weniger. 
Ist natürlich alles gewässerabhängig. 
Im Flachen bieten sich z.B. große Jerks, Muskyspinner oder flachlaufende Wobbler wie z.B. der Salmo Skinner an.


----------



## diemai (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

......ich habe meine drei größten Hechte auf eigentlich durchschnittliche Köder gehakt(nur zwei gelandet , der dritte und auch Größte ist nach halbstündigem Drill an leichtem Barschgeschirr verlorengegangen) .

 Diese Fische hatten 98 cm , 1,17 und ca 1,20+ m , ...der Kleinste biß Anfang Oktober auf einen vom Ufer geworfenen Eigenbauspinner ca. Größe 3 , .....der 1,17m Fisch auf einen Eigenbauwobbler von 14cm Länge und 3,5m Tauchtiefe , ebenfalls im Oktober .

 Der Größte , den ich damals an 20er Mono schon dicht am Boot hatte und der sich dann schließlich am Ankerseil verabschiedete , biß auf einen recht kleinen Eigenbauspinner mit einen ca 5cm Gummi-Octopus garniert war , ...wiegesagt , ...an Barschgeschirr und im Sommer .

 Das Alles ist schon viele Jahre her , ......die beiden größeren Hechte der letzten Jahre , die allerdings meine Frau gelandet hat , bissen auf Maden , bzw . auf den Futterkorb ihrer Feeder-Montage beim Einholen  und wurden dabei mit'm 10ner Karpfenhaken von außen gehakt , so das sie gelandet werden konnten , .....beide hatten über 90 cm .

 Einige Fische mehr hatten ihre Futterkörbe auch einfach abgebissen , ......währenddessen ich im gleichen Vereinsteich mit Kunstködern aller Art keinen Stich machen konnte . 

 Heutzutage habe ich mir aber vorgenommen , auch eher mit größeren Ködern zu angeln , zumindestens gegen Herbst hin , , ...erstens , weil ich ebenfalls davon überzeugt bin , das Hechte sich zu dieser Zeit an größerer Beute orientieren , ........und zweitens , weil nicht übermäßig viele Angler mit XXL-Ködern an den Vereinsteichen auftauchen , der Gewöhnungseffekt daher bei den Hechten geringer sein dürfte ?

 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## SchleppLugi (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



> Ein hecht ist doch keine bulldogge. Dolle zubeißen können sie nicht. Daher hat der hecht auch so viele zähne die auch nach hinten gestellt sind, um so ihre beute festzuhalten. Ein gummifisch ist, wär hätte es gedacht, aus weichem, elsatischem "gummi", dass der hecht garnicht "festhalten" kann wie du meinst. Eher schlitzt es auf und die haken bleiben hängen. Ein wobbler hat so eine glatte oberfläche, dass die Zähne da keinen halt finden. Und falls kollege esox den köder mal komplett inhaliert, dann beißt er aufs stahlvorfach, welches zwischen den zahnlücken genug spiel hat, um den anschlag zu setzen.



Der Hecht hat sicherlich nicht die Beißkraft einer Bulldogge, dafür aber 100x so viele Zähne. Da sich dann nur wenig Kraft auf jeden einzelnen Zahn verteilt, ist es ihm leicht möglich eine Gufi festzuhalten ohne das die Drillinge greifen können.

Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen das man mit einer Rute beim Anschlag nur etwa 2-3 kg Druck aufbauen kann, der Rest verpufft einfach. Einfach mal einen Gufi fest in der Hand halten und ein Kollege soll versuchen aus 20m einen Anschlag zu setzen. Wenn man den Gufi festhält passiert garnichts, erst wenn man ihn loslässt können die Drilling greifen.

So ist es meiner Meinung nach auch beim Hecht, erst wenn er den Gufi loslässt greifen die Drillinge. Darum muss man im Drill auch vollgas geben, große Hechte lassen den Köder oft erst 10 oder 20 Sekunden nach dem Biss los, manchmal gar nicht.

Ich verwende seit 2 Jahren bei 23er Gufis nur mehr folgenden Bleikopf:

http://www.germantackle.de/Jigkopf-Schraub-Jig

Daran kommt ein Sprengring, in den man einen Wirbel mit einem Doppeldrillingssystem einhängt. Die Drillinge werden mit Steckstiften in den Köder gedrückt, so sind sie frei beweglich. Der Gufi wird geschont und durch den Wirbel entsteht nie viel Gewicht zum losschütteln.

Für den Kopf einen 3/0 für den Schwanz einen 2/0 Gamakatsu oder Owner. Funktioniert prächtig.

LG Christian


----------



## Purist (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Ist natürlich alles gewässerabhängig.



Eben, und das macht es schwierig es genau zu definieren. Bei einem 8-15m breiten Kanal ist der Uferbereich genauso relevant wie die Mitte. Da stehen die großen Hechte quasi überall, wenn sie vorhanden sind, gerne auch sehr nah am Ufer, vor allem wenn dort weder Bootsverkehr herrscht, noch ständig Angler herumtrampeln.



pike-81 schrieb:


> Im Flachen bieten sich z.B. große Jerks, Muskyspinner oder flachlaufende Wobbler wie z.B. der Salmo Skinner an.



..oder relativ flachlaufende Blinker (z.B. ein halber Effzett), Mann's 1-, Gummizeug mit Krautschutzhaken. Trotzdem machen es dort besonders große Köder nicht einfacher, das geht meist mit großen Drillingen einher und die sammeln noch besser Krautfahnen. Auch ein Slider bleibt mal an Seerosenblättern hängen, das bleibt nicht aus.


----------



## imma-fishing (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Allerwahrscheinlichst, welche Größe verwendest du denn?



Das waren damals Drillinge der Größe 2 oder 1, sicher bin ich mir da allerdings nicht. Auf jeden Fall waren sie zu klein. Die Rute, die ich benutzt habe war ein BRETT. Schön, dass hier einige meine Theorie unterstützen. Es kommt wahrscheinlich auf mehrere Faktoren an: Gummimischung, Position des Köders im Hechtmaul, Position des Hechtes zum Angler, usw. Ich hatte jedenfalls mit den dicken Ködern immer Pech - das ist eine persönliche Erfahrung, die hier nicht für jeden gelten muss. Außerdem habe ich so viele Bisse auch noch nicht auf die dicken Dinger gehabt, insgesamt waren es vielleicht 6-7. Auf jeden Fall jeweils mit dicken Hechten am anderen Ende der Leine.
Fazit: An der Montage arbeiten (bereits erledigt) und vielleicht klappt es dann bei Nr. 8.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (16. April 2014)

*AW: Euer Lieblingsköder für Hecht?*

Ich hab letztes Jahr sehr ausgiebig mit den 23 er Kopytos gefischt und kann mich nicht über allzu viele Fehlbisse beschweren. Teilweise hat man auf die Dinger mehrere harte Bisse bekommen bevor man den Hecht gehakt hat.
Hab meine Gummifische vorher aber immer schön weich gekocht und diese dann mit 2 x 2/0 er Drillingen bestückt.
Als Ruten hab ich die Antares CX 270 XH und die Baitjigger XH verwendet. Hat eigentlich super funktioniert.


----------

